#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-07
<Netas3k> Sveikas Aivarai :)
<Aivaras> Labas.
<Netas3k> kaip sekasi?
<Aivaras> Be to, kad ne tik aš verdu, bet ir servai - viskas OK :)
<donatas_s> Negi Å¡ilta taip? :D
<Aivaras> donatas_s: Darbe sugedo ventiliacinė sistema :D
<donatas_s> Gerai kad ją iš vis turėjai :D
<donatas_s> Kiti ir tuom džiaugtis negali :D
<donatas_s> Turėjau planų eiti paimti kibirą, prisileisti vandens, atsinešti po stalu ir imerkti kojas į jį :D
<Netas3k> :)
<ReekenX> Laba vakarą vyrai.
<donatas_s> Laba laba
<ReekenX> Gal kas iš Bitbucket mylėtojų pasakys kur rasti (o gal tokio dalyko nėra) commit'ų grafiką. Pvz kaip yra github'e: https://github.com/ReekenX/django-gitcms/network
<ReekenX> donatas_s: Tu gi žinosi :)
<donatas_s> Oj, čia ne mano sritis...
<ReekenX> Kas čia dar pas mus Mercurialo mylėtojai? Ko tylit? :D
<Aivaras> Gal kas turėjot reikalų su Ez Publish sistema?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-08
<zatan> hi mgedmin  kaip tu sokineji tarp Tabu gvime? nes :tabn sokineja tarp virsutiniu o kaip del apatiniu ?
<mgedmin> aš nenaudoju tabų vime
<mgedmin> na, beveik niekada
<zatan> tai kaip tu redaguoji multiple failus ?
<zatan> po viena?
<mgedmin> arba su splitais
<mgedmin> tabus išbandžiau
<mgedmin> nepatiko
<mgedmin> kol bandžiau, naudojau šituos mappingus:
<mgedmin> http://pastie.org/2038382
<zatan> mgedmin,  ok dekui, reikia prasibandyti
<mgedmin> ir nesupratau, ką vadini "apatiniais" tabais
<mgedmin> ten gal koks minibufexplorer pluginas?
<zatan> mgedmin, taip
<mgedmin> switchinimas tarp buferių -- naudoju ctrl-^ dažniausiai
<mgedmin> arba :buf filena<tab>
<mgedmin> arba bufexplorer.vim pluginą
<mgedmin> o Å¡iaip yra :bn
<zatan> mgedmin, gal gali uzmesti aky y sita pastie http://pastie.org/2038485   as noriu kad  <A-1>   keistu taba su :b1 bet paspaudus ALT+1 as apacioj gaunu komanda :b1 ir reikia dar karta paspausti enter
<zatan> <CR> veikias viskas :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-09
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<Netas3k> koks yra geriausias suspaudimo formatas?
<Netas3k> JackLeo sirex ReekenX galit padeti?
<ReekenX> Ką reiškia geriausias?
<ReekenX> Kuris suspaudžia geriausiai ta prasme?
<Netas3k> jo :)
<ReekenX> Daug jų yra, naudok kokį rar'ą
<ReekenX> O pats pats geriausias tai nežinau...
<sirex> Nenaudok rar'o, geriausiai spaudžia 7zip.
<sirex> RAR'ras yra uždaro kodo ir norint juo sukurti archyvą reikia įsigyti licenciją...
<Netas3k> ok naudosiu tada 7zip :)
<Netas3k> aciu sirex :)
<sirex> Netas3k, bet populiariausias ir daugiausiai suprantamas formatas yra zip.
<sirex> Linux'uose populiariausias formatas yra .tar.gz
<Netas3k> zinau :)
<Netas3k> bet tik pats naudosiu tuos failus. Tai galiu naudoti bet koki formata :)
<ReekenX> sirex: rar'as gi atviro kodo
<ReekenX> sirex: Tiksliai, closed!
<ReekenX> Netas3k: Nenaudok rar'o!
<Netas3k> jau greit pradesiu spaust su 7z
<Pawka> 7z ir mažiau simbolių reik suspaudinėt norint išextractint  archyvą :-)
<Pawka> 7z x
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-10
<vkkr> sveiki
<vkkr> yra gyvų?
<vkkr> :/
<vkkr> nesusipratimas  yra tas unity
#ubuntu-lt 2011-06-11
<vkkr> labas vakaras
<sirex> Laba.
<vkkr> sirex, gal netyčiom naudoji gnome3 ?
<sirex> vkkr, naudoju, tyčia.
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> gali padėt susidėt  man jį?
<vkkr> normaliai veikia jis?
<vkkr> nes niekaip nepavyksta
<vkkr> vis kas užfailina
<sirex> vkkr, o į kokią distrą bandai susidėt?
<vkkr> ubuntu
<vkkr> tame ir esmė
<sirex> vkkr, vadovaukis Å¡ituo: http://www.ubuntu.lt/node/604
<vkkr> tai aš padariau
<vkkr> ir teko ubuntu reinstalint
<sirex> O kas konkrečiai neveikia?
<vkkr> nebent gal ką praleidau
<vkkr> nekrauna gnome3
<vkkr> jį gdm rodo
<vkkr> bet nekrauna
<sirex> Šiaip visi rekomenduoja Fedora 15, gali pabandyti jį. Pats Ubuntu nepalaiko Gnome 3, todėl diegimas iš PPA yra rizikingas...
<sirex> Fedora oficialiai palaiko Gnome 3.
<vkkr> žinau :-)
<vkkr> bet aš jos nelabai noriu
<sirex> Jei nori Ubuntu, tai kuo konkrečiai pasireiškia neveikimas?
<vkkr> noriu ubuntu su gnome 3 :-)
<vkkr> o Å¡iaip nuo 11.10 gnome3 bus?
<sirex> vkkr, bus.
<sirex> Aš pats sėkmingai įsidiegiau Gnome 3 į Ubuntu, nors ne iš karto, savo problemą aprašiau komentaruose.
<vkkr> na aš dar pabandysiu gal ką praleidau
<vkkr> ir tau puikiai veikia?
<sirex> vkkr, dabar taip.
<sirex> Naudoju nuo Natty išleidimo.
<vkkr> mhm
<vkkr> bandau dar syk dėt
<vkkr> restartas..
<vkkr> veikia!!!
<vkkr> tik fontai baisiai atrodo :-)
<sirex> vkkr, įsidiegiai ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<vkkr> kažkodėl fontai terminale su klaustukais ;-)
<vkkr> kur lietuviškai rašyt turi
<vkkr> diegtis?
<vkkr>  ubuntu-restricted-addons  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
#ubuntu-lt 2016-06-07
<shookees> Sveiki
<shookees> nezinot kas python.lt administruoja?
<shookees> kartais ne sirex ir co.?
<izimh> tai kas daugiau
#ubuntu-lt 2019-06-08
<ray02> ciao,c'è gente attiva?
